# still miss him



## roxanne21bobs (Aug 17, 2009)

I have had many horses since this day but u will neveer beat your first horse xx


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

There is one 'special' horse you have the pleasure of partnering in life and he sounds like yours. 
It was a real pity you only had such a short time with him, but it was 10 special months in which he did the job he was sent to do.
He'll be at he rainbow bridge waiting for you.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 23, 2009)

There is just something about the first horse, isn't there? I stil miss my first horse and it's been years. I couldn't even ride her (she had something wrong with her back or legs I don't remember what) and was never broke but she was foaled for me so I took care of her. I loved that little horse. CJ was her name...


----------



## roxanne21bobs (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah there sure is, my boy was called Hadj, was lovely and even though we only had 10months together, they were the best! my little boy xx


----------

